# Fishing With Slingshots



## slingshotwizard (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried fishing with slingshots, all i've ever done was try and hit eels in the lake with stones and wing nuts.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I know that some have. Most use an arrow shooting slingshot with fishing line attached to it. A slingshot is much more maneuverable when shooting arrows from a boat.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Elsewhere in this forum, someone reported taking mullet with a slingshot:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11418-what-a-mullet/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshotwizard (Jul 23, 2011)

See there aren't many mullet around here the biggest fish iv'e ever taken with a slingshot was a 17 pound Catfish.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

slingshotwizard said:


> See there aren't many mullet around here the biggest fish iv'e ever taken with a slingshot was a 17 pound Catfish.


That's pretty impressive!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've heard of arrow fishing. AJ makes one and I A+ Slingshots does too. I like A+ Slingshots's craftsmanship, band performance and honesty.


----------

